# Cici's Halloween costume will be...*drum roll*



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So we're a little early, but I just can't help but feel excited about Cici's first halloween!

We're thinking of having her be Pebbles from the Flinstones:wub: 
I tried searching online and can't seem to find a doggy costume of pebbles , maybe it's because I'm looking too soon? :confused1:.

I was hoping maybe one of you beautiful mommies has spotted a little dress similar to Pebbles somewhere?
This is what it looks like:









or maybe I should attempt making one:blink: (never done so in my life! hehe)


Can't you just imagine her with a little bone in her top knot? :HistericalSmiley:











Do you know what your fluffs are going to be for halloween yet?


Hugs&Kissies,
Cici & Mommy


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh yes, I can see that. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That sounds cute!! You could put a little bone in the topknot. You could probably get sone animal print felt and make one or plain felt and do washable paints and do the print !


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

CiCi would make a great Pebbles! I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a cute idea! I haven't decided what Bella will be...though my youngest son is lobbying hard for a taco costume?!!! LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw this one on a website but I'm not crazy about it: Pebbles Flintstone Look Alike Dog Costume - Costumes Posh Puppy Boutique but this one might work: Cave Girl Dog Costume Dog Apparel Dog Accessories Pets Tiny Dog Clothes Big Dog Clothes Dog Couture Dog Halloween Costume Pebbles Boy Dog Clothes Detroit Michigan Dog Apparel Metro Detroit Michigan Dog Supplies Michigan Pet Apparel Michigan Pet Suppl
I think that you could probably make one. Can you lay out a vest that you already have for Cici and trace the pattern a little larger and sew it together.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> That sounds cute!! You could put a little bone in the topknot. You could probably get sone animal print felt and make one or plain felt and do washable paints and do the print !


Yes I'm going to have to attempt to make one out of felt to see how it looks, craft store here I come!



babycake7 said:


> What a cute idea! I haven't decided what Bella will be...though my youngest son is lobbying hard for a taco costume?!!! LOL.


Oh my goodness haha! that would be so funny, and cute!



Snowbody said:


> I saw this one on a website but I'm not crazy about it: Pebbles Flintstone Look Alike Dog Costume - Costumes Posh Puppy Boutique but this one might work: Cave Girl Dog Costume Dog Apparel Dog Accessories Pets Tiny Dog Clothes Big Dog Clothes Dog Couture Dog Halloween Costume Pebbles Boy Dog Clothes Detroit Michigan Dog Apparel Metro Detroit Michigan Dog Supplies Michigan Pet Apparel Michigan Pet Suppl
> I think that you could probably make one. Can you lay out a vest that you already have for Cici and trace the pattern a little larger and sew it together.


The first is a little to expensive for us:blush:, but the second one is pretty cute!! And oh silly me I never thought about that! about using one of her dressies or vest to trace the shape! So many ideas:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I can totally see her with a little bone in her hair! i definitely think you can make a cute Pebbles outfit for her... I haven't decided what Obi will be yet


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, what a great costume!! Opey has had a Halloween costume every year!! His avatar pic is the year he was a lion. Opey and his BFF Bailey (girl) were bride and groom one year!! It was a priceless costume!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would make one yourself! Fleece would be a perfect material to use because it doesn't fray like most fabrics. You wouldn't even need to sew it necessarily if you don't want to. Just trace out a vest or dress, cut, and use velcro (or little bone buttons would be cute, too) to close at the chest. You could hand-stitch the black triangle accents on the green part. I think it would be cute to do a dress that has a green body and blue at the bottom of the dress that is ruffled/gathered. 

You should ask Marj (Lady'sMom) here on SM if she can make you a matching bow with a plastic bone button/charm on it. I'm sure she probably has bones. Maybe the ribbon color could be the reddish-orange of Pebbles' hair, or have an animal print on it?

Cute costume theme!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have two ideas for Jasmine: 

1. a reversed skunk (instead of black and a white strip it will be a white body with a black strip) She will smell good instead of bad!!! 

2. a butterfly! 

Which idea do you think would be the best?


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> I would make one yourself! Fleece would be a perfect material to use because it doesn't fray like most fabrics. You wouldn't even need to sew it necessarily if you don't want to. Just trace out a vest or dress, cut, and use velcro (or little bone buttons would be cute, too) to close at the chest. You could hand-stitch the black triangle accents on the green part. I think it would be cute to do a dress that has a green body and blue at the bottom of the dress that is ruffled/gathered.
> 
> You should ask Marj (Lady'sMom) here on SM if she can make you a matching bow with a plastic bone button/charm on it. I'm sure she probably has bones. Maybe the ribbon color could be the reddish-orange of Pebbles' hair, or have an animal print on it?
> 
> Cute costume theme!


GREAT ideas! Using little bones as buttons sounds so cute! I think I could add a blue doggy undies as the bottom, I saw some really cute ruffled ones on eBay :wub:
And that's a good idea to have a matching bow with a bone! I was going to just put a bone but it might not be noticeable since its white on white, having a green bow under the bone would make it pop! I'll be sure to send her a message asking about it  I just need to get he dress started to make sure if I'm able to do it 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> I have two ideas for Jasmine:
> 
> 1. a reversed skunk (instead of black and a white strip it will be a white body with a black strip) She will smell good instead of bad!!!
> 
> ...


The reverse skunk sounds like such a unique idea! I'm sure either one would look so cute on Jasmine :wub: . But I'm personally a big fan of butterfly costumes though  


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------

